# What to do when an angelfish loses its mate?



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sadly I came home to find my female angel had died. She was just fine and eating and swimming around the day before. Parameters are all in check 0 ammonia and nitrite, nitrate under 10 and ph of around 6.8. Didn't look like the male did it, body was in good shape. He did rough her a little from time to time but nothing serious. So really I have no idea what could have happened to her, pretty upsetting.

Now I'm left with a single male. They were a mated pair, but had only been together for around 2.5 months and had only one unsuccessful spawn. Is it likely that he will accept another? They were I'd say around 80% fully grown, not quite adults. I'm not prepared to find 5 more and wait for two to pair off. If I guess wrong and select a male to live with my current male am I looking at trouble?

Or would it best to rehome him and start over? I wasn't looking to get a pair but it was a nice bonus. If I end up with two of the same gender then I'm totally fine with that as long as they get along. I would just prefer to have two rather than a single. Thoughts and opinions appreciated.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Depending on the tank size and actually the individual specimens, two males can get along fine, especially if there is no female present. Angels of breeding size can usually be sexed by the size and shape of the breeding tube, even if not fully extended. The females is large and blunt, the males small and pointed.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

well in my experience angels are strange fellows. Same thing happened to mine about eight months ago and now my male angel has paired with a female threadfin. No eggs luckily but they show all the signs of a mated pair. So it will all be down to the behaviour of your individual angel. Sorry if this is no help.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Had this happen to me a few years ago when my female died, I went out & bought 4 more angels about 2.5" & got given a stroppy female. My big male was over the moon with his new friends & soon showed interest in one of the new angels & looked after her & went onto breading every 3 weeks with this female


----------

